# Sistema de Riego Automatico - Proyecto final de curso



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 3, 2009)

hola a todos. creaba este hilo con el fin de poder solicitar ayuda con mi proyecto final de la escuela.

el proyecto consta de un programador para la automatizacion de un sistema de riego por aspercion el cual permitira programar en tiempo real el horario en que el usuario desea que se realize el riego y el periodo que desee.

tambien me gustaria agregarle que mida la humedad.. pero no para que riego cuando hay falta de humedad sino que cuando llego el momento de regar (hoario programdo por el usuario) meida la humedad para poder discriminar entre regar o no dependiendo de la misma.. es decir si llega la hora de regar y había estado lloviendo no deberia regar.

el sistema lo querria armar con un microcontrolador y un display lcd alfanumerico..

mis problemas estan aca:

primero como relaizar el sensor de humedad.. segun todo lo que investigue la manera mas facil seria colocando dos metales en la tierra los cuales medirian las restividad de la misma.. pero me gustaria otra manera.. o alguna forma para evitar el oxido y que me modifique la señal..

por otro lado.. el circuito esta alimentado a traves de una fuente conectada a la tensión de la linea, pero el problema esta en cuando se corta la tension de la linea el circuito no debe dejar de ser alimentado para no perder la configuracion de la hora, es decir necistaria un circuto auxiliar que me alimente el circuito cuando se corte la tension de la linea. pero como lo puedo hacer?

hay un integrado el DS1307 que es un reloj de tiempo real que me vendria barbaro pero el problema esta en que esta integrado tiene un sistema de comunicacion I2C y el micro que utilzo no.. 

espero algunas sugerencias y ayudas ..

gracias

Pablo!


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

un plc creo que es mucho mas facil!


----------



## pablillo (Jun 4, 2009)

yo creeria que si sabes algo de programacion podes hacerlo con un pic lo que si tenes que pensar bien el programa..


chau suerte. investiga-...


----------



## tinchet (Jun 4, 2009)

pablillo dijo:
			
		

> yo creeria que si sabes algo de programacion podes hacerlo con un pic lo que si tenes que pensar bien el programa..
> 
> 
> chau suerte. investiga-...



saber algo de programacion?.. x favor, no hagas caso, pic es de novatos, buenos mcirocontroladores son los Motorala ya q tienen mas funciones y se puede obtener una gama mas amplificadora para lograr mayores resultados... suerte


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

pero mas facil que programar un plc? no creo!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias por sus aportes, y alexus comparto tu idea del plc, pero el tiene dos puntos en contra, 1º que un plc es bastante carito y 2º que no me lo van a aceptar a un plc, porque se supone que lo tengo que hacer al proyecto por completo yo, y no solamente programar un plc.

Tinchet coincido con vos, y ya tenia previsto usar un motorola, y como les dije anteriormente mis dudas estan en como hacer el sensor de humedad y la fuente auxiliar, el tema de la programacion del uC y el LCD ya lo tengo penasado.

Gracias

PablO!


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

hay plc por 100 dolares, y van derecho a la tension de red que uses ahi! te puedo dar una mano con los sensores si queres.

a las ordenes!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 5, 2009)

dale alexus me seria de mucha ayuda el tema de los sensores, ya que es lo mas importante en el sistema, lo de la programacion como ya dije lo tengo medio cocinado ya, pero me falta eso del sensor y de la fuente auxiliar!


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

ok, hace una listita de los sensores que precisas!


----------



## saiwor (Jun 5, 2009)

Respecto a la fuente: construye el sistema de luz de emergencia pero con bateria de 12V.
Saludos


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 5, 2009)

alexus simplemente necesito un sensor de humedad para la tierra, pero no quisiera usar dos alambres enterrados

he visto que hay algunos sensores de humedad relativa como los honeywell, se podrian adaptar estos para la tierra?

Pablo


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

no sabria decirte, para el de lluvia haces una plaquita con dos pistas separadas pero entrelazadas para que cuando llueva  conduzcan entre si...

si no esta claro hago un dibujito!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 5, 2009)

no sisisi entendi. vos te referis mas o menos como a los contactos de las teclas de un joystic por ejemplo, que parece como un enrejado mas o menos.. no?

pero el tema que no me sirve eso.. porque no necesito ver si esta looviendo sino que necesito poder medir la humedad!..


----------



## alexus (Jun 5, 2009)

y esto?

"es decir si llega la hora de regar y había estado lloviendo no deberia regar." como se entera el circuito?

y si, es como los botones de los controles!


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Jun 8, 2009)

si alexus esta bien. pero la idea es medir la humedad para saber si ha llovido o no? no se si me entendes! de todas formas gracias.. si se te ocurre algo avisame.. por ahora voy a probar con los metales!


----------



## luis ruiz (Jun 10, 2009)

hola  existen muchos sensores para medir la humedad relativa de un lugar en especifico  si solo es un proyecto  sin uso comercial usa los alambres    y tienes que ver las limitaciones de tu sistema  ,si el sistema es para cespe ho para siembra   recuerda que los de siembra son de alta calidad y necesitan mucha precision  en los sensores  para medir variables saludos


----------

